# Can't connect to Verizon DSL email



## PTownSubbie (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello,

I have no problems connecting to my email server when I am at my home and connected to the Verizon network through my verizon supplied router but anytime I am away from home and try to connect via a Wi-Fi connection I can't connect to the outgoing mail server. I can receive emails but cannot send.

I have done some troubleshooting and verified that the setup is correct per the Verizon site.

I can ping the outgoing mail server which tells me that I can see it but I am unable to connect to it for some reason.

Does anyone know if you can connect to the verizon outgoing mail server from a non-Verizon connection? I can receive email with no issues it is only sending. I am thinking that this is harder to pervent people from spamming through the Verizon mail server?

The following error is what I receive when trying to connect:

"Your server has unexpectedly terminated the connection. Possible causes for this include server problems, network problems, or a long period of inactivity. Account: 'verizon e-mail', Server: 'outgoing.verizon.net', Protocol: SMTP, Port: 25, Secure(SSL): No, Socket Error: 10053, Error Number 0x800CCC0F"

It is a major pain in the butt to not be able to send emails if I am not at home. Any ideas on how to fix this would be appreciated.

Fred


----------



## normpeterson (May 5, 2004)

Hi! Are you using outlook express, or another program, or getting the mail right off the server? It could be that if you are using a program such as OE, you need to change your SMTP settings, which effect port 25, as per the error message. Once you leave Verizon and connect to another ISP, in order to send out mail, you need their smtp setting in your mail program. If you get your mail right off the server from a web page for Verizon, then you dont need to worry about this because you are not using an email program to get it. Hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Oct 17, 2006)

I am using Outlook Express. The recommended setting for the SMTP port is 25 which is what I have the program set to. There is only a single setting in OE that I have been able to find.

Since this is an issue everywhere but at my home, I don't think it is a firewall issue. 

It is just weird how I can't send email away from the verizon network.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know about Verizon in particular (their tech support should know) but it is pretty standard for an ISP to prevent sending from their SMTP server when you are not accessing the internet through your normal service. And, of course, there seems to be a rule against an understandable error message. 

You can probably access your email account through web mail.


----------



## normpeterson (May 5, 2004)

Hi. In OE, at least my version (6), this is where you see what your settings are for outgoing mail. In OE click tools, then accounts. A new window pops up. Hit the mail tab and highlight the account you want, then press properties. Another window will pop up. Hit the servers tab in that one. There, you will see your incoming and outgoing mail settings. The outgoing mail settings (SMTP) must be what the current ISP you are using has. If not, you need to change OE to their smtp settings, if you wish to use it while connected to them. You can create a new account in OE and switch back and forth from home to these other ones you access, if you wish to.


----------



## srqwebguy (Jul 14, 2008)

I sometimes have this problem when on the road, even using Verizon's Broadband Wireless. It does not happen all the time. Do you use aliased email? Is your "from address" your actual Verizon email account, or one belonging to another domain?

I access all my email through my own web servers, and that is what Verizon seems to block for me, in OE. When I hit restricted access I either have to send out via webmail, or send from my rarely used Verizon address, thru Verizon servers. That will go.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

As you mentioned, they may be blocking an unsecured connection from outside their network as a spam blocking tactic. Have you checked to see if the Verizon mail server accepts secure SMTP connections on ports #465 and/or #587 instead of the default port #25?


----------

